# info on ppi claims ?



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

never really thought about claiming and not sure i can

ive had my barclay card nearly 20 years now , was sold ppi but didnt really use the card so only paid very little , got the ppi taken off around 8-10 years ago

dont remember any dates , purchases etc

should i /could i claim or is it way too long ago


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Just wait 10 minutes until you get a call from someone offering help.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just dont use one of those companies as above, this is a helpful link, i suspect its to long ago for you though.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/ppi-loan-insurance


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

snewham said:


> Just wait 10 minutes until you get a call from someone offering help.


i just get the voice mails, block the number only for them to change a digit


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm guessing you're time barred now, but be honest......were you really miss sold it?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I'm guessing you're time barred now, but be honest......were you really miss sold it?


Beancounter, maybe right regarding being barred now to the length of time.

Regarding being miss sold, you don't know until you dig further.

I managed to get £2+ for my dad, when clearly on his original agreement (copy supplied by them) showed he ticked "no", but when I asked for the breakdown of charges (again they supplied in excel format), it showed he was charged exactly 1 month later after ticking "no".

They tried to claim that my dad agreed to it on the phone, of which I asked for records of the phone call, and reply was a cheque with 8% interest added.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Just dont use one of those companies as above, this is a helpful link, i suspect its to long ago for you though.
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/ppi-loan-insurance


I went through the info on that link and claimed my wife's back .


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i was mis sold it really...like i say i didnt spend loads so i doubt theres alot in it 

i havent got any old paperworks and sounds like the 6 years is up so i'll leave it at that


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My understanding is it's up to 10 years you can claim back.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-for-PPI-deadline-how-to-make-your-claim.html


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Saj said:


> Beancounter, maybe right regarding being barred now to the length of time.
> 
> Regarding being miss sold, you don't know until you dig further.
> 
> ...


Saj - that's exactly the sort of claim that SHOULD be reimbursed :thumb:, but sadly far to many people see PPI claims as a source of some extra revenue.

There are a significant number of people who have been done wrong by the banks/credit companies, but it must be difficult sorting the real ones from the opportunists.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> never really thought about claiming and not sure i can


Click on the linky....

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/contact/PPI.html

Mid way down there is a link to download/print a questionaire. Fill it in as best you can. Then send it off to the Barclays address which is at the top of that page. (there is a list of all the addresses for the Banks PPI Departments)

Don't worry about the majority of the questionaire, as long as you fill in the sections about your account numbers, then Barlcays can work the rest out.

Couple weeks later, cheque arrives, if you're lucky, complete with a full breakdown of how they worked out the amount you've received back.


----------

